

Python: you are doing it wrong - FraaJad
http://www.pirnat.com/mike/2008/11/25/python-youre-doing-it-wrong/

======
apgwoz
Personally, I don't see anything wrong with it; it still beats Perl for
readability.

 _bada bing_

------
r11t
Looks like someone was trying to be a little too cute or just plain bored.

------
gaius
That is strangely hypnotic.

